# so yeah, I have a stalker



## Twin Fist (Jun 9, 2009)

someone named traditionalTKD is dogging my videos on you tube, talking trash about my students, and I have a feeling it is someone from here.

So fess up.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 9, 2009)

On a hunch I think it is a former member.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 9, 2009)

Banned user.  See also MichiganTKD.


----------



## dancingalone (Jun 9, 2009)

I've always found it inevitable that the detractors on Youtube never have videos of their own up for review.  People who take the time (and courage!) to share something of their art through the internet should be engaged with polite conversation rather than the mindless 'you're awful' commentary.

We all have reasons for doing things the way we do.  Take some time out put yourself into someone else's shoes and you just might learn something useful.

====


I especially love the kata or form videos, where some teenager from a completely different system will complain that someone is doing a form incorrectly.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well I must admit it is not me, I did noteven know you had one. Share the link dude.


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 9, 2009)

What an ***!!  Obviously they are jealous of you, otherwise they wouldnt feel the need to trash you


----------



## jarrod (Jun 9, 2009)

it's me, sorry.  i just got so angry that you wouldn't go to the prom with me.

jf


----------



## Lisa (Jun 9, 2009)

jarrod said:


> it's me, sorry.  i just got so angry that you wouldn't go to the prom with me.
> 
> jf



:lfao:  :lfao:  

Too funny!


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 9, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> someone named traditionalTKD is dogging my videos on you tube, talking trash about my students, and I have a feeling it is someone from here.
> 
> So fess up.


Well if they are too much of a coward to tell you their real name on YouTube do you think they would fess up here?  Sorry that you have some *** dogging you.  We had a similar incident with our students.  It is just one of those things.  If you put yourself out there, there will always be people to tear your down regardless.  

You can disable comments in YouTube. That is the best solution to it all.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 9, 2009)

One of the unforunate perils of the internet.  Any idiot with a keyboard can say anything they want.  Can you contest comments on YouTube?  I thought that I remembered a setting that you could disallow comments?


----------



## Manny (Jun 9, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> someone named traditionalTKD is dogging my videos on you tube, talking trash about my students, and I have a feeling it is someone from here.
> 
> So fess up.


 
He or She wants to piss you of, don't let this people make you mad, I know you are a truly gentelmen and this is what counts.

Manny


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 9, 2009)

As Bob said it is a former member who was banned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




People unfortunately can be very, very rude on the internet.  One of the
things we work to achieve it a friendly atmosphere here at MartialTalk.  That does not mean that you cannot disagree but just do so in a friendly manner.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is TraditionalTKD.

[yt]747Z7lhtNcM&feature=channel_page[/yt]

I post this here not to dog on TraditionalTKD but because I feel it is good to know whom you are talking about.  So I would apprecaite it if people did not leap all over the video clip.  Thanks.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 9, 2009)

jarrod said:


> it's me, sorry. i just got so angry that you wouldn't go to the prom with me.
> 
> jf


 

hey, i told you, you dont PUT out, you dont get TAKEN out....


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 9, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Here is TraditionalTKD.
> 
> [yt]747Z7lhtNcM&feature=channel_page[/yt]
> 
> I post this here not to dog on TraditionalTKD but because I feel it is good to know whom you are talking about. So I would apprecaite it if people did not leap all over the video clip. Thanks.


 

Ok I am confused why is the video important?


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 9, 2009)

thats the only video that the guy flaming me has posted under his account.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 9, 2009)

So scott is his name and he isalso MichiganTKD?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 9, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Ok I am confused why is the video important?



Hey Terry,

I just pulled if off a link from Twin Fist's youtube account.  It really is unimportant unless you want to know who you are dealing with.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 9, 2009)

it gets better, he KEEPS posting stuff......


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm not sure but I think there is a sort of half-way-house with YouTube comments that allows for vetting of them before they are shown? 

I could be wrong but given that 99.99 (made up stat ) of comments I've seen on YouTube are abusive and pointless then I would be very surprised if there wasn't some mechanism in place beyond just locking out *all* comments.

I'm sorry to hear that someone that used to be a member here is flaming you elsewhere, John. Very poor form, especially for a martial artist, even more especially one from the same style :tdown:.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes you can actually control what get's put up or even if you wish to accept comments.


----------



## CDKJudoka (Jun 9, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Yes you can actually control what get's put up or even if you wish to accept comments.




yeah that is how some of the more... comical Martial Arts masters keep detractors from letting people know the truth about the ability, or lack thereof.


----------



## dancingalone (Jun 9, 2009)

Hmm, isn't this also the same guy who posted as YoungMan here before being banned?  I always enjoyed reading his contributions, although I frequently disagreed with him.


----------



## tellner (Jun 9, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> someone named traditionalTKD is dogging my videos on you tube, talking trash about my students, and I have a feeling it is someone from here



In a weird way, congratulations. You haven't really made a name for yourself until you've acquired your very own anonymous trolls. As long as it's not threatening you're probably best off leaving it alone and getting good with the "Delete" button. Don't give it any attention. Sooner or later it will get bored and waddle off somewhere else.


----------



## CDKJudoka (Jun 9, 2009)

dancingalone said:


> Hmm, isn't this also the same guy who posted as YoungMan here before being banned?  I always enjoyed reading his contributions, although I frequently disagreed with him.



It's funny, they banned him from BS too after only 5 posts. He pissed Errant off.


----------



## searcher (Jun 9, 2009)

TF-do you want this guys entire life history and such? 


BTW-his website is complete.



And Bob, he has a link to MT on his website.    I find this interesting, since he has been banned a few times,


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 9, 2009)

searcher said:


> TF-do you want this guys entire life history and such?
> 
> 
> BTW-his website is complete.
> ...


 
I couldn't find the full web site..just some quirky splash page with his picture and class times.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 9, 2009)

OMG!!!WTF!!

is that young man?

holy v-neck gi's Batman...


----------



## kerc (Jun 9, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> someone named traditionalTKD is dogging my videos on you tube, talking trash about my students, and I have a feeling it is someone from here.
> 
> So fess up.



There's always some idiot who has nothing useful to do with his own life. Don't worry--those fools eventually filter themselves out of sight. Keep up your good work.


----------



## midnight star (Jun 9, 2009)

yeah,like its been said already,you can stop comments being posted and u can block the person from sending you private messages but thats about it.

whats your youtube name?
can i take a look if i promise not to stalk you??!!!

:angel:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 9, 2009)

midnight star said:


> yeah,like its been said already,you can stop comments being posted and u can block the person from sending you private messages but thats about it.
> 
> whats your youtube name?
> can i take a look if i promise not to stalk you??!!!
> ...


 
Now now... none of that... if you are going to stalk Twin Fist... do it here


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 9, 2009)

here is the video that attracted the troll..






you can access my other videos from there


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 9, 2009)

searcher said:


> TF-do you want this guys entire life history and such?
> 
> 
> BTW-his website is complete.
> ...




oh PLEASE tell me this guys website....lord, let it have a phone number!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 9, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> here is the video that attracted the troll..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
All I can say based on watching the video and reading the comments is this guy has way to much time on his hands and not enough confidence in his own skill.


----------



## dortiz (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, just read the whole thread. I truly believe you mislead me here. This thread should be how to make a dummy look dumber. Clearly ragging on a decent Orange belt demo was dumb and other posters made it clear as well.
Thats not stalking thats just stupid.

Dave O.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice cover outs. 

Hey man, first...why do you care? 

You've never struck me as someone that is not confident in what they do? 

Also, a teacher's skill is often reflected in their students. I actually thought the self-defense demo clip was good. I had some issues with the stances and execution of some of the "kenpo" techniques, but what would this guy know about that? It's definately nothing worth flaming somebody over. Besides, the stance issue may be because of the TKD influence. Anyway...again...why do you care? 

When posting on YT and allowing comments you have to expect negative posts. It's simply the nature of the beast. 

At any rate, it's not worth letting this guy get to you because that's exactly what he wants to do. By getting all wriled up you're simply playing into his hand. 

Just set the clip to not accept comments and/or respond to his comments appropriately without stooping to his level of immaturity. Point out the holes and mistakes in his comments (will surely make him look like the illegitimate off spring of a horse and a donkey.) 

You're better than that.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 9, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Banned user. See also MichiganTKD.


It couldn't be him! I love that guy. LOL Perhaps time has softened my memories.
Sean


----------



## just2kicku (Jun 9, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> oh PLEASE tell me this guys website....lord, let it have a phone number!!



John,

I say call him and have a civil conversation and let him know it hurts your feelings. LOL

Who am I kidding, find out where he's at and kick his ***.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 9, 2009)

CC,
I dont really care. I mentioned it here, because I was sure that it was someone from Martial Talk. Realisticlly, i dont care what anyone, my instructor included thinks of my students. I know what I like, I know what I had in mind when I started teaching, and I know what my students know. AND i know they are ahead of students from most schools at that level.

BUT

I am not cool with someone attacking my students, and doing so unfairly. Thats why i want to know who it is. Plus I might want to know if it is within driving distance. 



celtic_crippler said:


> Nice cover outs.
> 
> Hey man, first...why do you care?
> 
> ...


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 9, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> CC,
> I dont really care. I mentioned it here, because I was sure that it was someone from Martial Talk. Realisticlly, i dont care what anyone, my instructor included thinks of my students. I know what I like, I know what I had in mind when I started teaching, and I know what my students know. AND i know they are ahead of students from most schools at that level.
> 
> BUT
> ...


 
I dunno... I hear plane tickets aren't that much these days. lol

"...my principles or my honor..." Do what you feel you gotta do. I'm curious though. Do your students know about the commments? If so, how do they feel?


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 9, 2009)

no idea. I wouldnt mention it to them either way, since the attack is on ME using them as the tool.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 9, 2009)

TF, I wouldn't give this guy the right time of day. Sadly, these are the ones that slip through the cracks, and become MA, in name only. Bad attitudes and arrogance always have a way of surfacing, and this guy will have his day in the sun.


----------



## NPTKD (Jun 9, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> someone named traditionalTKD is dogging my videos on you tube, talking trash about my students, and I have a feeling it is someone from here.
> 
> So fess up.


 
It's not me... But as much trash as you talk, well what do you expect!


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 9, 2009)

i dont talk trash, i speak my mind. 

hey, mess with me all you want, dont **** with my students


----------



## just2kicku (Jun 9, 2009)

Let's say you do go break his ***, in front of his students, and say "who's your daddy, *****?"

Could you have someone film it? I'm just saying, if you were to do it.


----------



## searcher (Jun 9, 2009)

TF-here you go.

http://www.hvcn.org/info/oring/


Yes, it has his phone #.    I will let you decide what to do with the information on his site.    I won't post his information here.     I don't want to be considered an accessory to whatever may happen to him.


----------



## ACJ (Jun 9, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> i dont talk trash, i speak my mind.
> 
> hey, mess with me all you want, dont **** with my students



Haha both you and TradtionalTKD say the same thing. "I speak my mind/am honest"

Funny stuff.


----------



## goingd (Jun 9, 2009)

I was watching your video and when I heard the names of the techniques I was like, "Oro? Kenpo Taekwondo???" Lol.

I don't understand why people are so insecure they actually do this. I got that kind of vibe all over bs, which quite frankly is why I like this forum so much.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jun 9, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> someone named traditionalTKD is dogging my videos on you tube, talking trash about my students, and I have a feeling it is someone from here.
> 
> So fess up.


He's probably jealous over your good looks, stunning wit, and ability to not need a wall of trophies to show off with. Who knows? Anyone stupid enough to get banned from here isn't worth spit, IMO. Anyone stupid enough to keep coming back after getting banned, is stupider still.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jun 9, 2009)

searcher said:


> TF-here you go.
> 
> http://www.hvcn.org/info/oring/
> 
> ...


I dunno, seems like the type who might like the attention.  "He called me! I'm giddy!"


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 9, 2009)

goingd said:


> I was watching your video and when I heard the names of the techniques I was like, "Oro? Kenpo Taekwondo???" Lol.
> 
> I don't understand why people are so insecure they actually do this. I got that kind of vibe all over bs, which quite frankly is why I like this forum so much.




TKD-great for building strength, not so great for realistic self defense

Kenpo, GREAT for speed, and self defense, not so great for building strength

put them together?

strong, smooth, fluid techniques.


----------



## ACJ (Jun 9, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> TKD-great for building strength, not so great for realistic self defense
> 
> Kenpo, GREAT for speed, and self defense, not so great for building strength
> 
> ...



YAWN, this ****'s been played way too much, if you think taekwondo isn't good for realistic self defence you don't know how to teach taekwondo.


----------



## goingd (Jun 9, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> TKD-great for building strength, not so great for realistic self defense
> 
> Kenpo, GREAT for speed, and self defense, not so great for building strength
> 
> ...



Taekwondo used right works beautifully for self defense - unfortunately most people don't know how to do it, but I see your point very well. Kenpo and Taekwondo are a wonderful compliment to each other.


----------



## midnight star (Jun 10, 2009)

i took a look and the guy is obviously a total dick with too much time on his hands!

its not nice to criticise peoples abilities,let alone kids'.

i just hope they didnt read his comments and itknocktheir confidence.
maybe u should delete all his comments?

that would REALLY wind him up!! lol
knowing that no one can read what he puts cus u kp deleting it would get to him im sure!

:deadhorsesooner or later he'll realise he's just flogging a dead horse!!! (i love these emoticons!!!) lmao


----------



## midnight star (Jun 10, 2009)

yay i have yellow belt status at last!
woop woop!


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 10, 2009)

ACJ said:


> YAWN, this ****'s been played way too much, if you think taekwondo isn't good for realistic self defence you don't know how to teach taekwondo.





opinions vary.


----------



## Carol (Jun 10, 2009)

I was surprised to see so much Kenpo in the clip.  Personally I think your students look great.  I can see why its making a keyboard warrior jealous.


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm sad that TraditionalTKD won't reply to any of my questions.


----------



## crushing (Jun 10, 2009)

searcher said:


> TF-here you go.
> 
> http://www.hvcn.org/info/oring/
> 
> ...


 
Is that him doing the Bullwinkle impersonation on that link? not unlike the critically acclaimed actor from Full House, Dave Coulier?


----------



## ACJ (Jun 10, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> opinions vary.



and generally speaking, if you don't have that particular opinion, you are mistaken, that is unless you can provide reasoning that explains away all and any evidence.


----------



## Master K (Jun 10, 2009)

TwinFist,

I wouldn't worry about what this guy has to say.  It's sad that he is attacking your students, but what does that say about this guy... In my mind it says a lot about this guy and where he is at with regard to being a Master.  

Three things:
1.  Your students looked good during their demo.  You should be proud.
2.  I checked out the website link that was posted.  His website has the Korean flag upside down.  That should be a clue...

Try not to let this guy get to you.  Continue to train hard and teach well.

Peace and Respect,
Master K.


----------



## just2kicku (Jun 10, 2009)

ACJ said:


> and generally speaking, if you don't have that particular opinion, you are mistaken, that is unless you can provide reasoning that explains away all and any evidence.




And generally speaking, if you ask a bunch of MA'ist about Kenpo or Kajukenbo, they'll say kenpo guys can fight or Kaju guys can fight. Ask most about TKD, and they say, Oh, I've seen some that can fight.

In general, but since I don't share your end all be all opinion, I may be mistaken.


----------



## ACJ (Jun 10, 2009)

just2kicku said:


> And generally speaking, if you ask a bunch of MA'ist about Kenpo or Kajukenbo, they'll say kenpo guys can fight or Kaju guys can fight. Ask most about TKD, and they say, Oh, I've seen some that can fight.
> 
> In general, but since I don't share your end all be all opinion, I may be mistaken.



Just because some people don't train taekwondo properly in a way that can be used effectively for self defence, or even the majority doesn't make my claim any less valid. In fact I quite explicitly stated that if they aren't teaching effective, realistic self defence, then it isn't really taekwondo.

If a whole bunch of people started teaching kenpo inspired sport, but making no differentiating in the marketing of their sport as opposed as the martial art, does it make kenpo any less effective? No, it just means that some people aren't really teaching kenpo, they just say they are.


----------



## dancingalone (Jun 10, 2009)

ACJ said:


> Just because some people don't train taekwondo properly in a way that can be used effectively for self defence, or even the majority doesn't make my claim any less valid. In fact I quite explicitly stated that if they aren't teaching effective, realistic self defence, then it isn't really taekwondo.
> 
> If a whole bunch of people started teaching kenpo inspired sport, but making no differentiating in the marketing of their sport as opposed as the martial art, does it make kenpo any less effective? No, it just means that some people aren't really teaching kenpo, they just say they are.




I generally agree.  The unfortunate fact however is that there are a lot more sport taekwondo schools than sport kenpo schools.  That's probably just an outcome from TKD's greater popularity however... Lowest common denominator...


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 10, 2009)

dancingalone said:


> I generally agree. The unfortunate fact however is that there are a lot more sport taekwondo schools than sport kenpo schools. That's probably just an outcome from TKD's greater popularity however... Lowest common denominator...


I would disagree with that.  You see a lot of kenpo schools at open martial art tournaments, granted you see them mostly in the self defense and sparring divisions mostly, but they are definetly out there.


----------



## ACJ (Jun 10, 2009)

dancingalone said:


> I generally agree.  The unfortunate fact however is that there are a lot more sport taekwondo schools than sport kenpo schools.  That's probably just an outcome from TKD's greater popularity however... Lowest common denominator...



I think its also the other way around too, more people because of its sporty side.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, let's see. I'm a kenpo instructor with more than 35 years at the gig, and my biggest kvetch is that too many kenpo practitioners -- AND TEACHERS -- can't fight for beans, despite all the hype.

Keep in mind, fighting to me is not the same as competitive sparring. ighting to me is ... you're attacked in a subway by 3 punks, and if you don't lay them out, they will lay you out.


----------



## dancingalone (Jun 10, 2009)

miguksaram said:


> I would disagree with that.  You see a lot of kenpo schools at open martial art tournaments, granted you see them mostly in the self defense and sparring divisions mostly, but they are definetly out there.



I'm sure that's the case in your area.  We're all talking about anecdotal cases anyway without real statistical comparisons.

By the way, I have no gaping issues with kata competitions.  It's point sparring that I absolutely detest.  I think it's the scourge of sport karate.  I much prefer kyokushin/sabaki type sparring or (gasp) even Olympic taekwondo over the typical lunging, flailing fare you see in point sparring.


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 10, 2009)

dancingalone said:


> I'm sure that's the case in your area. We're all talking about anecdotal cases anyway without real statistical comparisons.
> 
> By the way, I have no gaping issues with kata competitions. It's point sparring that I absolutely detest. I think it's the scourge of sport karate. I much prefer kyokushin/sabaki type sparring or (gasp) even Olympic taekwondo over the typical lunging, flailing fare you see in point sparring.


I was speaking more general. The NASKA and NBL have a lot of Kenpo schools that participate and they are more national tournaments than local.

I can't disagree with you on the point fighting. I wish I could, but now and days it has been ran down to nothing more than a game of tag or as I like to refer to it as "I bad touched you first".  Though I will admit it gives us older folks something to do so that we don't bang up our pretty faces for our modeling jobs.ha.haha


----------



## jarrod (Jun 10, 2009)

just challenge him to a public match based on whatever rules you agree to.  internet wars & nasty phone calls don't prove anything.  nothing says STFU like a public challenge.  

jf


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 10, 2009)

As an Advisor to this site, I usually give advise to the staff and to the members when asked. 

But, in this case I will give some advise here and now and hope it is read and acted upon. I am not a lawyer not a LEO, but just someone who would like to share some thoughts and ideas. So take it for what it is. 


By responding to a provocation in the State of Michigan, one is actually now listed as the agressor in particular if that response is physical. If there is verbal insults and taunting and you make threats and or comments of injury, now you can also be in trouble or those comments can be used by good lawyers or ADA's to make their case that you went after someone with a premeditated action in your mind. 

So becareful what you post and how you post it, as it can cause you problems later. Also note that one of the banning rules for this site is to issue a challenge to someone.


I would read over this thread and take the general comments of let it go and that this guy who is making the comments about lower colored belts has issues to heart. 

I would also quietly, find out if he would be willing to have a competition that has pre established rules (* As mentioned directly above *) that you or your students could compete against his students in form demonstration or point sparring, to show that your students and yourself are learning something of value. 

I write all this from some experience as I have people not reply to my request to drop by their place or to check out their full contact fighting event, as they think I will do something that they are not prepared to address or surprise them. (* Maybe just by showing up and asking questions as is my plan for all events *). 

So with respect to those who posted here and no negative comments to anyone, I thought I would share the above, and wish you the best in your trainng with your students and other people with an open mind. 

:asian:


----------



## CDKJudoka (Jun 10, 2009)

jarrod said:


> just challenge him to a public match based on whatever rules you agree to.  internet wars & nasty phone calls don't prove anything.  nothing says STFU like a public challenge.
> 
> jf




Yes, Roshambeau him for bragging rights!!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 10, 2009)

I currently have someone trash-talking me AND my students.  My view is, what they do in their dojang is their business ... but do it TO or IN FRONT OF my clientele or their parents?  Rev it up.

Like you said ... trash-talk me all they want to. It shows the world what kind of martial artists they really are.  But trash-talk my kids? Nuh-uh.

Still ... I wouldn't bother with someone who clearly isn't worth the words in this thread.  Keep training and posting, say I.


----------



## jim777 (Jun 10, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> here is the video that attracted the troll..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those comments are immature, to say the very least. I find it difficult to believe an 'adult' would make them. They are simply embarrassing to read. To be able to post up that sort of nonsense, and feel no shame for the effort...I could not be friendly with someone who thinks that making those posts is acceptable in any way.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 10, 2009)

I think Martial Talk could use a few good challenge matches......


----------



## Marginal (Jun 10, 2009)

A heated Street Fighter 4 match would clear this right up.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 10, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> I think Martial Talk could use a few good challenge matches......



You mean ... throwdowns?


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 10, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> I think Martial Talk could use a few good challenge matches......


 
I challenge everyone to a pie eating contest YEA!!!!!


----------



## jarrod (Jun 10, 2009)

that's cuz you're scared to face my thumb-wrestling skills.

jf


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 10, 2009)

with all the........."solo practice" you do Jarrod, i know i cant match your hand strength......


----------



## Bones (Jun 11, 2009)

As far as stalking, of all 50 states Michigan?  I have been to Michigan and...

That aside, since a previous post referenced this website: http://www.hvcn.org/info/oring/

I checked it out.  Did no one notice that the emblem has a single fist?  A fist with a ying/yang background?  Things that make you go hmmm.


----------



## searcher (Jun 11, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> You mean ... throwdowns?


 


Please do not use B******do terms on here.     It makes me slightly sick to my stomach.


Funny you even bring up "throwdowns" the guy who started them on that other site got his butt handed to him on several of them. :btg:


----------



## just2kicku (Jun 11, 2009)

ACJ said:


> Just because some people don't train taekwondo properly in a way that can be used effectively for self defence, or even the majority doesn't make my claim any less valid. In fact I quite explicitly stated that if they aren't teaching effective, realistic self defence, then it isn't really taekwondo.
> 
> If a whole bunch of people started teaching kenpo inspired sport, but making no differentiating in the marketing of their sport as opposed as the martial art, does it make kenpo any less effective? No, it just means that some people aren't really teaching kenpo, they just say they are.



Agreed, sorry if I misunderstood or read too deep into your post!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 11, 2009)

searcher said:


> Please do not use B******do terms on here.     It makes me slightly sick to my stomach.
> 
> 
> Funny you even bring up "throwdowns" the guy who started them on that other site got his butt handed to him on several of them. :btg:



Well, the suggestion that "MT could use a few good challenge matches" sounded very grossly familiar.  Throwdown, challenge ...  it's all the same thing, isn't it?


----------



## searcher (Jun 11, 2009)

I am all for a bully beatdown.


Should we make it a site vs. site?


----------



## CDKJudoka (Jun 11, 2009)

searcher said:


> I am all for a bully beatdown.
> 
> 
> Should we make it a site vs. site?



Nah, cuz all of the BJJers will come over saying that they are t3h d34dl3y!!


I am a BS guy too and I have fun with it.

As for YM, or whatever the guys name is, just talk to him and find out why he is intimidated by you and your students.


----------

